# Adizero shoes 3 months in



## Rooter (Jul 1, 2013)

Well i have been wearing the adizero shoes for about 3 months now (i do take them off occasionally!)

Firstly, they are the still the comfiest lightest golf shoes i have had the pleasure of sticking my feet in, they are a joy to wear on the course in any condition. Due to the polymer coating the leather has, they also still look like new! 







a quick wipe over with a baby wipe post round and they are sparkling again, none of this going browner and browner with ingrained mud. I have played in some horrible conditions in these and they are watertight too. Absolutely no signs of any splitting from sole to upper, so it is looking good that adidas have solved their quality issues that plagued some earlier models.

So in 3 months and approx 12 rounds golf see below

Pros
Weight
comfort
ease of cleaning

cons
the sole marks up heavily, but this is asthetics only
the spikes are quite brittle, see pics


----------



## Val (Jul 1, 2013)

12 rounds in 3 months????????

I see a lot of folk wearing these shoes now, they are certainly growing on people thats for sure.

Glad to hear they are still good Scott :thup:


----------



## Rooter (Jul 1, 2013)

Valentino said:



			12 rounds in 3 months????????

I see a lot of folk wearing these shoes now, they are certainly growing on people thats for sure.

Glad to hear they are still good Scott :thup:
		
Click to expand...

LOL yeh, I don't get out much!


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Jul 1, 2013)

Mine are in a similar condition, if not a little more worn. Even the spikes have broken in the same places 

Have to agree though that they are incredibly comfortable and enjoyable to wear! Would definitely consider another pair when these eventually go.


----------



## Fish (Jul 1, 2013)

You have to replace the spikes you know, they don't last the same as the guarantee, you tight buggers


----------



## Rooter (Jul 1, 2013)

Fish said:



			You have to replace the spikes you know, they don't last the same as the guarantee, you tight buggers 

Click to expand...

LOL of course, but 3 months and a dozen rounds? maybe annually after say 50 rounds! although they are pretty hardcore spikes!


----------



## Fish (Jul 1, 2013)

Their soft cleats not spikes. I always buy 2 boxes as there are always a couple spare, that way I change the ones that break off or flatten out in specific area's of the sole quite regularly. 

I put my spikes (Stingers) in only at the winter


----------



## CMAC (Jul 3, 2013)

looks good Scott- mine are still in their box! I've needed waders and mud boots these last 3 mths:angry: Summer..what Summer?

keeping the adizero's for hard fairways and hot weather...........I might be waiting awhile


----------



## granters (Jul 3, 2013)

I got mine in March and still good as new. Most surprising thing is how dry they are. I bought them without reviewing and they seemed to get a bad press but they're amongst the best shoes I've had.


----------



## Val (Jul 3, 2013)

DarthVega said:



			looks good Scott- mine are still in their box! I've needed waders and mud boots these last 3 mths:angry: Summer..what Summer?

keeping the adizero's for hard fairways and hot weather...........I might be waiting awhile

Click to expand...

Is your course really that wet?

Im around 20 miles from Glasgow and course has been brick hard for ages. It's great coming off as clean as you go on to the course.


----------



## ger147 (Jul 3, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Is your course really that wet?

Im around 20 miles from Glasgow and course has been brick hard for ages. It's great coming off as clean as you go on to the course.
		
Click to expand...

Same out my way, fairways have been very firm for some time now and more times than not I've come off clean and bone dry.

Long may it continue!!


----------

